# Shipping Charges



## bui520 (Oct 28, 2009)

when the number is zero or has no fractional part. Omit the input validation for this program. You may assume the user input is in the valid ranges described. Remember to turn in your program listing, as well as a capture of the following program dialogs. This program calculates shipping charges for the Fast Freight Shipping Company.

Enter weight of package (in kilograms): 5.0
Enter Shipping distance (in miles): 10
The shipping charge is $2.20

This program calculates shipping charges for the Fast Freight Shipping Company.

Enter weight of package (in kilograms): 9.8
Enter Shipping distance (in miles): 2500.99
The shipping charge is $18.50

Here's what i got, i thought i could need some help. plz. anyone can tutor me?
# include <iostream>
#include <iomanip>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
int weight;


----------



## dcghelp (Sep 25, 2009)

I am assuming that this is for c++. I will first give you some pseudo code to help break it down for you and not the actual code. If you need more help just post again.

int main() {
double weight, distance, money, charge;

cout>>Ask for weight>>endl;
cin<<take in variable;
repeat for distance

forumula to calculate how much money it is going to cost.
ex: money = distance*weight*distance*charge; (whatever the formula may be)
cout>>"the shipping charge is $>>money>>endl;
return 0;
}

Here is a tip for future programs: Break all of the steps down as much as you can. Imagine the computer is stupid, (It is and it is the programmer that give it the ability to think) and that you have to tell it every little thing to do. If you have trouble visualizing all of the steps in your head start off by writing it down on a piece of paper and work it out slowly until you see everything that you must do. Sometimes the simplest mistake is overthinking the problem. 

James Weber
IT Support in Los Angeles


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

HAHAHA this is homework. I know because I had this assignment in my programming class two years ago.

Give him the pseudo if you'd like, but don't give him the actual code. It's available online if you search for the filename you're asked to save it as--completed too.


----------

